#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Polymyalgia Rheumatica >

## Florianer

Ich habe Polymyalgia Rheumatica und würde gerne Erfahrungen austauschen. Begonnen haben die Schmerzen am Morgen - manchmal waren sie so stark, dass ich fast nicht aufstehen konnte. Im Laufe des Tages wurde es wieder besser - am nächsten Morgen waren die Schmerzen wieder sehr stark. Erkannt wurde die Krankheit leider erst im Krankenhaus - ich bekam Infusionen ( Cortison + Vitamine ) und es trat sofort eine Besserung ein. Ich nehme jetzt Cortison ( Tabletten Predisolon ) und CaldeVit und bin fast beschwerdefrei. 
Was für mich unverständlich ist, ist die Tatsache, dass diese Krankheit vom Hausarzt und der Neurologin nicht erkannt wurde - man vermutete einen eingeklemmten Nerv, da ich auch einen Bandscheibenvorfall habe - obwohl es ganz typische Symptome wie erhöhte Blutsenkung, Gewichtsabnahme, Depression,usw. für diese Krankheit gibt.
Interessant war auch: ich hatte mich entschlossen, da die Schmerzen nicht weniger wurden, in eine Schmerzambulanz zu fahren - obwohl ich sehr ungern in ein Krankenhaus gehe. Nachdem ich den Koffer gepackt hatte und mich niederlegte, wachte ich schmerzfrei auf. Ich fuhr daher nicht in die Schmerzambulanz. Nach 2 Tagen kamen die Schmerzen wieder - da ich jedoch schon einen Termin für das Krankenhaus hatte, fuhr ich nicht mehr in die Schmerzambulanz. 
Viele Grüße
Florianer

----------


## gracefull

Hallo,
ich kenne diese Krankheit mein Mann hat sie nämlich auch. Er nimmt auch seit Jahren Predisolon 2 mg und es geht ihm jetzt gut. Wir waren damals beim Internisten und er hat sofort erkannt, um was es sich handelt. Anfangs bekam er einen hohen Schub von Cortison und dann wurde es langsam gesenkt. Wenn mein Mann sich körperlich überanstrengt werden die Schmerzen größer und er kann schlechter sich bewegen, dann erhöht er die Dosis einige Tage und dann gehts wieder besser. Man kann das gut einstellen und somit auch eine gute Lebensqualität erreichen.
Liebe Grüße gracefull

----------


## Florianer

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr sondern bei Anstrengung ein Schwäche-, Schwindelgefühl, außerdem bin ich öfters müde. In 1 Monat kann ich auf Predisolon 5 mg reduzieren.
Viele Grüße
Florianer

----------


## Florianer

Ich habe jetzt auf ca. 6 mg Prednisolon reduziert und dabei festgestellt, dass am Morgen wieder Schmerzen ( nicht sehr stark ) vorhanden waren. Seit 2 Tagen habe ich die Dosis erhöht - auf 12,5 mg und hoffe, dass ich wieder schmerzfrei werde. Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass meine Arme nach Belastung zitterten. Ist das eine normale Reaktion? Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Florianer

----------


## Christiane

Haben die Arme während der Reduzierung der Dosis gezittert, bzw in der Phase kurz danach? Dann wäre es normal. Gut möglich, daß die Dosis zu niedrig war und zu einer raschen Ermüdung der Muskeln geführt hat.

----------


## Florianer

Danke für die rasche Antwort. Die Arme haben während der Reduzierung und auch jetzt - 2 Tage nach der Erhöhung - gezittert. Ich werde mich nach ein paar Tagen wieder melden, ob das Zittern nach Erhöhung der Dosis besser wurde.
Nochmals besten Dank für die rasche Antwort und gute Nacht nach Erfurt.
Florianer

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Christiane
nachdem ich die Dosis Prednisolon ( dzt. 12,5 mg ) erhöht habe, bin ich fast beschwerdefrei. In einer Woche werde ich die Dosis auf die Hälfte reduzieren.
LG
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

um die Hälfte? 
Das find ich aber zu schnell..langsam ausschleichen bitte, nicht so schnell... 
Hab immer um 0,5 ausgeschlichen, also bei dir zum Beispiel 12,5mg nach drei Tagen 12mg usw..

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
ich nehme jetzt noch immer 12,5 mg Prednisolon - außer Schwäche der Muskeln ( z. B. nach längerem Gehen ) und Zittern der Hände nach Belastung - habe ich keine Probleme. Die Reduzierung von 12,5 auf 5 mg wurde mir vom Arzt vorgeschrieben. Eine Reduzierung um 1 mg ist mir nicht möglich, da ich 25 mg Tabletten habe. Wenn ich mit den ca. 5mg keine weiteren Probleme habe, werde ich mir 5mg Tabletten verschreiben lassen.
Nochmals danke für deine Antwort und gute Nacht
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

Okay, wenn es der Arzt sagt, ist es ja in Ordnung. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles gut geht. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.

----------


## Florianer

Seit ca. 5 Tagen nehme ich jetzt täglich ca. 6 mg ( 1/4 25 mg Tablette ) Prednisolon und ich habe nur geringfügige Schmerzen ( am Vormittag ) in den Handgelenken und der Schulter. Da ich immer sehr müde während des Tages bin, wurde bei mir eine Schlafanalyse gemacht . Ergebnis : geringe Schlafeffizienz, 369 Apnoen und 65 Hypopnoen, Schlafzeit 7 Std. 42 Min., tiefste Entsättigung 75,6 SO2%., deutlich pathologischen Leichtschlafanteil von 87% und fehlendem Tiefschlaf.
In der nächsten Nacht erhielt ich eine Maskenbehabndlung. Ergebnis: Abfall des Apnoe/Hypopnoe- Indes von 77 auf 7,3/Std. Niedrigste Sättigung nunmehr 91,5% SO2%. 100% der Registrierzeit im normoxämischen Bereich.. Besserung der Schlafapnoe - Leichtschlafanteil 74% und Tiefschlafanteil 11,6%. In Kürze werde ich eine Maske erhalten.
Meine Frage: Hängt die Schlafstörung mit der PMR zusammen oder kann diese unabhängig davon auftreten?
Danke im Vorhinein für Antworten und viele Grüße.
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

Vor ca. 1 Woche war ich bei der Blutabnahme und habe wieder relativ hohe BSG-Werte - 60mm/80mm. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt habe ich die Dosis Prednisolon auf 12,5 mg erhöht und ich fühle mich seither viel wohler. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Florianer

*AW: Polymyalgia Rheumatica* - _Dieser Beitrag ist 11 Tage alt_ 
     Vor ca. 1 Woche war ich bei der Blutabnahme und habe wieder relativ hohe BSG -Werte - 60mm/80mm. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt habe ich die Dosis Prednisolon auf 12,5 mg erhöht und ich fühle mich seither viel wohler.Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich zu rasch die Dosis abgesetzt habe. Wenn ich die neuen BSG - Werte habe melde ich mich wieder. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

> ch habe den Eindruck, dass ich zu rasch die Dosis abgesetzt habe.

 Meine Worte, vor einigen Beiträgen  :Smiley:  
Schön dass es dir jetzt wieder besser geht.
Würde mich freuen wenn du dich wieder meldest.

----------


## Florianer

Danke für deine rasche Antwort. Ich habe die Dosis nach Anweisung des Arztes verringert - es war aber zu früh. Ich habe daraus gelernt, das es für mich nicht günstig war, die Dosis Prednisolon zu verringern. Ich hatte schon eine BSG von unter 20. wenn ich neue BSG-werte habe, melde ich mich wieder.
Gibt es schon Schnee in Leipzig?
Recht viele Grüße aus St. Florian/Österreich
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

naja, mal 2 Tage war hier Schnee, mehr wird es wohl auch net werden.
Viele Grüße in mein Lieblingsland  :Smiley:

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Luci
ich hatte am 14.01.2009 die nächste Untersuchung und wollte die Ergebnisse abwarten bevor ich mich wieder melde. Da ich noch relativ viel Kortison ( 12,5mg Prednisolon ) nehme, wurde mir Ebetrexat 10mg, 1x2 tabl./Woche und Folsan 5 mg, 1x2 tabl./Woche verschrieben. Nach 2 Wochen soll ich Prednisolon langsam ausschleichen. Die Blutsenkung ist wieder zurückgegangen ( 16mm ) und ich habe auch schon längere zeit keine Schmerzen am Morgen.
Leider habe ich nach der Untersuchung eine Lungenentzündung bekommen und ich soll erst nach kompletter Ausheilung mit dem neuen Medikament beginnen. Ich werde mich dann wieder melden.
Viele grüße
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

ich wünsch dir gute besserung und freu mich, wenn du dich wieder meldest :Smiley:

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
ich habe gelesen, dass durch Kortison das Imunsystem geschwächt wird und ich vermute daher, dass ich dadurch Lungenentzündung bekommen habe. Meine Frage: gibt es homöopathische Mittel, mit denen ich das Imunsystem stärken kann?
Danke für eine Antwort.
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

da bist du bei mir leider an der falschen adresse, 
aber es gibt doch genug andere sachen, um das immunsystem zu stärken. 
ernährung, sport, wechselduschen und und und..warum dann mittelchen?
und dazu homöopathische?

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lutzia!
z. Zt. nehme ich zusätzlich 1x pro Woche 2St. Ebetrexat 10 mg und 2,5 mg Prednisolon und 2x pro Woche 2 Stk. Folsan.Zusätzlich nehme ich noch blutdrucksenkende Tabletten. Alle 2 Wochen lasse ich die Leber- und Nierenwerte und das Blutbild überprüfen. Die Befunde sind ok.
Was mir in den letzten Monaten aufgefallen ist, dass ich nach einer Anstrengung sehr rasch müde werde und weniger Kraft als früher habe z. B vor meiner Krankheit 30 - 40 Liegestütze - jetzt nur mehr 10 Stk. ohne absetzen. Ich muss auch bei der gartenarbeit öfters Pausen einlegen. Weiters habe ich beim Gehen ein unsicheres Gefühl - wackelig.
In 2 Wochen habe ich wieder einen Termin in der Rheumaambulanz.
Schöne Ostergrüße aus Österreich
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

ach das ging an mich? 
wer ist denn lutzia? *g* 
ebetrexat enthält meines erachtens nach methotrexat oder? dann würde die folsäure auch sinn machen.. 
mtx kann viele nebenwirkungen haben ich denke u.a. auch schwäche.
du solltest mit deinem rheumatologen sprechen, v.a auch das mit dem unsicheren stehen. 
sind denn ansonsten die schmerzen weniger geworden? nimmst ja auch prednisolon, in einer ganz geringen dosis, da brauchste dir keine sorgen wegen eines cushing syndroms machen  :Smiley:

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy!
das von Lutzia war ein Fehler von mir. Ebetrexat enthält Metohotrexat. Meine Leber- und Nierenwerte, die ich alle 2 Wochen überprüfen lasse sind bis jetzt in Ordnung.
Ich nehme auch noch Prednisolon, 2,5 mg/Tag. Schmerzen habe ich keine.
Danke für deine rasche Antwort.
Viele Grüße aus Österreich und gute Nacht. 
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy!
Ich habe jetzt das Prednisolon abgesetzt und nehme jetzt 2Stk Ebetrexat pro Woche. Was ich jetzt habe sind Startschwierigkeiten nach dem Aufstehen am Morgen und längerem Sitzen. Weiters habe ich manchmal noch leichte Muskelschmerzen und bemerke auch ein Nachlassen der Muskelkraft gegenüber früher. Ich bin auch während des Tages öfters sehr müde. Ich hoffe, dass diese Erscheinungen im Laufe der Zeit verschwinden. 
Gute Nacht und libe Grüße aus Österreich.
Helmut :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Da drücke ich dir die Daumen. Bin auch wieder bei einer Morgensteifigkeit von 2h..seufz

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
danke für deine Antwort. Welche Krankheit hast du?
Viele Grüße aus dem z. Zt. sonnigen Österreich
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

hey helmut, psoriasisarthritis, betroffen sind zehen, sprunggelenke, knie, handgelenke, fingergelenke und ellenbogen

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
danke für deine Antwort. Was kannst du gegen diese Krankheit tun?
Ich habe jetzt, seit ich Prednisolon abgesetzt habe ( bei Belastung und Bewegung ) Schmerzen in den Handgelenken und nach dem Aufstehen nach dem Sitzen Schmerzen in den Oberschenkeln, die aber relativ wieder rasch vergehen.
Ich wünsche dir Besserung und alles gute.
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
bei meinem letzten Blutbefund ( 19.05. ) hatte ich einen Hämoglobin-Wert von 12,0 g/dl. Meine Hausarzt hat mir darauf hin einen Überweissungsschein fürs Krankenhaus wegen Abklärung ( Anämie ) ausgestellt. Dieser Wert ist nach Einnahme von Ebetrexat gesunken - der Hausarzt meint ich verliere Blut? Ich habe auch mit dem Arzt vom Krankenhaus ( bei dem ich wegen der PR in Behandlung war ) Kontakt aufgenommen - er teilte mir mit, das kann vom Medikament und von der PR kommen. Dieser Wert ist noch kein Anzeichen für Blutarmut. Ich bin jetzt etwas verunsichert und möchte daher fragen, ob du Erfahrungswerte über HB hast?. Ich werde morgen ins Krankenhaus fahren und hoffe, dass ich Näheres erfahren kann oder ob ich ins Krankenhaus - lt. Hausarzt - soll. ich habe den eindruck, dass mein Hausarzt übervorsichtig ist. 
LG nach Leipzig und dir noch einen schönen Feiertag
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
Wie geht es dir? Ich war im Krankenhaus in der Ambulanz. Mir wurde Blut abgenommen und für nächsten Tag ein Termin mit einer Rheumatologin in der Rheuma Abteilung vereinbart. Der HB - Wert (11,7 ) war wieder etwas niedriger und auch der Nieren Wert war schlechter. Lt. Ärztin soll ich Ebetrexat absetzen und wieder Prednisolon, 1x 25mg/täglich , für 3 Tage einnehmen, dann auf eine 1/2 Tablette reduzieren. Ich fühlte mich sofort besser - die Gelenksschmerzen bei Belastung sind fast verschwunden und ich fühle mich vitaler. 
LG Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Helmut, sorry, war kaum online in den letzten Tagen , nach einer ambulanten Knie Op durfte ich 4 Tage nur liegen. 
Das Knie wird langsam wieder nur der rheumatische Schub wird langsam aber sicher unerträglich. Na mal sehen. 
Ich freu mich dass es dir besser geht. 
Was meinst du genau mit HB? Bitte weniger Abkürzungen verwenden.

----------


## Christiane

HB = Hämoglobin  
Das ist das an die roten Blutkörperchen gebundene Eisen

----------


## lucy230279

Okay was hämoglobin is weiß ich, danke christiane, konnte nur mit der abkürzung nix anfangen, liegt vll auch an den betäubenden schmerzmedis dass ich das überlesen hab. 
nee helmut, damit hab ich keine erfahrung

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
vor allem wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und weniger Schmerzen. 
Was mich jetzt etwas irritiert ist, dass ich wieder leichte Muskelschmerzen beim Gehen habe und die Gelenke etwas schmerzen.
Gibt es vielleicht im Forum Erfahrungen mit der Homöopathie bei PMR? 
LG und nochmals alles gute für dich
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

Ich hab nen Heilpraktiker aufgesucht, aber no way, vll glaub ich da auch zu wenig dran

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy!
Wie geht es dir?
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt nehme ich jetzt kein Ebetrexat sondern wieder 10 mg Prednisolon/Tag. Ich habe jetzt keine Gelenks- und Schulterschmerzen mehr. Was ich jetzt habe ist wieder eine leichte Muskelschwäche und hohe Blutsenkungswerte ( 88 )sonst fühle ich mich wieder sehr gut.
Liebe Grüße nach Leipzig.
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

hallo helmut, 
im moment geht es mir gut, hab jetzt wieder auf erhaltungsdosis von 5mg ausgeschlichen und derzeit habe ich keine schmerzen, das ist ein schönes gefühl.
schön dass es dir besser geht

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
seit ich nur mehr Prednisolon ( 10mg/Tag ) sind jetzt auch die BS - Werte auf 18 1h zurückgegangen ( Werte v. 30.06.09 ). Die anderen Werte konnten nicht bestimmt werden, da das Blut geronnen war. 
LG nach Leipzig
Helmut  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy!
Ich nehme jetzt 7,5 mg Prednisolon und fühle mich eigentlich recht gut - manchmal bin ich noch etwas schwach auf den Beinen. Wahrscheinlich sollte ich jetzt mehr für die Muskelstärkung tun - wenn es schön ist gehe ich schwimmen. 
Dir alles Gute und gute Nacht
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

jo schwimmen und viel spazierengehen, wenn du es schaffst, fahr fahrrad, ich fahr nun jeden tag 13 km (mein arbeitsweg)

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy. Wie geht es dir? Mir geht es gut und ich habe zur Zeit keine Schmerzen mehr. Ich nehme jetzt einen Tag 7,5 mg und am nächsten 5,0 mg Prednisolon. Meinen nächsten Ambulanztermin  habe ich am 30. Dez. 2009 und ich hoffe, dass ich dann ohne Prednisolon auskommen kann.
Recht viele grüße aus Oberösterreich
Helmut

----------


## Hans-71

Hallo, an allen,
ich bin der neue, das ist mein erster Beitrag. Habe, leider so ziemlich alle Krankheiten die kein anderer haben möchte und selbst auch ich nicht!
An Krebs- Niere, Blase, Galle, Kolon, wurde ich etwa 10 mal operiert!
April 08 wurde ich als Notfall ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert. In wenigen Tagen hatte ich so große Schmerzen,ich konnte mich einfach nicht mehr bewegen, nicht gehen, mich nicht mehr selbst pflegen, usw. Mein CRP-Wert, ihat sich auf 237!!!... erhöht. Der damals behandelte Facharzt für Onkologie, hatte es vergeblich versucht, mich mit sämtlichen Antibiotika zu behandeln. Außer schweren Nebenwirkungen waren die erwarteten Besserungen nicht eingetroffen! Da er nicht mehr weiter wusste, hat er mich ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen. Nach 15 Tage, aller mögliche Untersuchungen, Ärztliche Kommissionen, und sämtliche Arzneibehandlungen, hat der Professor, die Behandlung mit 50 mg Prednisolon eingesetzt. Die Wirkung war wie ein Wunder. Nach 3 Stunden habe ich auch das Krankenhaus verlassen können. Zur Zeit nehme ich  5-6.5 mg Prednisolon. Da diese Dosis nicht immer ausreichte, hat sich der Reumatologe entschieden, zusätzlich eine Therapie, 10 mg/30 T. Arava mir zu verordnen. Es ist ein Medikament,dass schwer erträglich ist, mit besonders schwere Nebenwirkungen!    
 Nach 20 T. Arava, geht es mier etwas besser. Ich werde die Therapie noch 10 T. weiter machen.
Nach einer der vielen OPs, habe ich vermutlich ein Nervenstau erlitten. Ich war bei einer Neurologin, die hat leider nur gemessen, und nochmal immer wieder vermessen, leider alles außer Stundenlangen Wartezeiten, erfolglos war!
Mein R. Bein ist so wie gelähmt, der Fuß ist sehr geschwollen, im Zehenbereich habe ich fast kein Gefühl, der Fuß ist immer kalt, kann nicht laufen, schwer Treppen steigen, etc.
Ich habe das alles sämtlichen Ärzte berichtet, leider keiner wusste wie es weitergehen soll!...
Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass mein erster Bericht so lange war, denn ich musste mich ja auch irgendwie erstmal vorstellen.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wen mir jemand mit mehr Erfahrung und Wissen helfen könnte. Danke!
 mit freundlichen Grüße an allen Mitglieder, Hans-71.

----------


## lucy230279

@florianer, 
mir gehts im mom ziemlich gut, *freu* hab jetzt das neueste vom neuen, Tozilizumab, dazu 5 mg cortison und mtx 20mg.  
ich freu mich dass es dir besser geht, ich muss aller 4 wochen zur infusion, das nächste mal morgen . 
@hans 
herzlich willkommen. du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen dass dein beitrag so lang geworden ist. es ist alles okay.
da hste ja einen langen leidenweg hinter dir. arava hatte ich auch, allerdings komplett ohne wirkung. so wie einige andere medis auch. 
ich grüble und grüble aber mir fällt jetzt nix ein wie ich dir weiterhelfen könnte. tut mir leid. warst denn mal an einer uniklinik bei nem rheumatologen?

----------


## Hans-71

Hallo, Lucy,
danke für deine sehr freundliche Antwort. Meine Tochter ist Äztin, leider 600 Km entfernt, so das wir nur telefonieren können. Ich meile meine Arztbriefe, sie schaut sich diese an, dann wird  telefoniert, bis sie mir das alles erklärt. Sie war gleich am Anfang mit den Arava nicht einverstanden. Aber es ist nun so, dass wenn man alles ablehnt was der Arzt verordnet, dann braucht man ja nicht mehr hinzugehen! Nach mehr als 20 eingenommenen Tabletten, würde ich sagen, dass es doch etwas besser geworden ist. Ich bin mehr beweglicher, habe auch weniger Schmerzen. Wenn ich kann, werde ich die Dosis bis zu 30 Tabletten weiter einnehmen.  
Ich würde mich auf weiteren Mitteilungen sehr  sehr freuen.
m. fr. Gr..... Hans.

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Hans, 
nun, von vornherein zu sagen, dass Arava (Leflunomid) nicht gut ist, ist sicherlich etwas etwas vorschnell.
Arava gilt ja wie andere DMARDs (Disease Modifying Ant-Rheumatic Drugs) als Grundlage einer Therapie, also als Basistherapie. Bei mir ist es eben Methotrexat. 
Die Wirkung dieser Medis tritt erst nach längerer Einnahme ein. Das kann Wochen oder gar Monate dauern. Sie sollen das Fortschreiten der Krankheit verzögern und wirken der Gelenkzerstörung entgegen. 
Bei akuten Entzündungen hilf eigtl nur Cortison. Gegen Schmerzen helfen NSAR (nicht-steroidale Anti-Rheumatika) wie Diclofenac oder Ibuprofen. 
Sollte das allein nicht helfen, kommt die nächste Stufe, die sogenannten Biologicals. Diese hemmen bestimmte Botenstoffe, zum Bsp. den Tumornekrosefaktor (TNF)-alpha.(z.B. Enbrel)
Der TNF provoziert Entzündungsreaktionen.  
Es gibt auch noch andere Biologica (z.B. Rituximab) die bestimmte Zellen des Immunsystems inaktivieren oder eliminieren. 
Und dann gibt es noch die letzte Stufe, Mittel, die das Interleukin-6 blockieren, ebenfalls ein Botenstoff. Z.B. Tocilizumab, dass ich jetzt bekomme, blockiert Andockstellen der Zelloberfläche, sodass das Entzündungssignal nicht mehr ins Zellinnere weitergegeben wird. 
Du siehst also, es gibt noch genug Möglichkeiten um wieder ein "normales" Leben zu führen. 
Ich drück dir fest die Daumen, dass bald das Richtige für dich gefunden wird. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden  :Smiley:

----------


## mandoline55

Hallo Lucy! :Smiley: 
Ich leide auch an Polymyalgia rheumatica. Ich habe mich in Vorstellung vorgestellt. Ich habe eine Frage? Hast du, oder habt ihr auch zeitweise so Kopfschmerzen bzw. Schläfenschmerzen. Ich hatte vor meiner Erkrankung eigentlich selten Kopfschmerzen. Sie waren auch schon fast weg. Aber seit wir das Cortison auf 7,5 mg gesenkt haben fängt alles wieder von vorne an. Liebe Grüße mandoline55!

----------


## lucy230279

ich hab psoriasisarthritis, kann dir also direkt zu polymyalgia net weiterhelfen. aber vll solltest du in absprache mit deinem arzt die cortison dosis wieder erhöhen?

----------


## mandoline55

Hallo an alle die auch Polymyalgia rheumatica haben. Ich hasse diese Schmerzen.  :Cry: Jetzt haben wir das Cortison gesengt auf 7,5 mg und nun fangen die Kopf- und Schläfenschmerzen auch wieder an. Vor meiner Erkrankung kannte ich fast keine Kopfschmerzen. Auch die Muskelschwäche macht mir zu schaffen. Wie geht es Euch damit? Liebe Grüße mandoline!

----------


## mandoline55

Hallo Lucy! :Smiley: 
Danke für deine Anwort. Habe im November einen Termin! Liebe Grüße mandoline!

----------


## lucy230279

ich würde mich freuen, wenn du dann mal berichtest was dabei herausgekommen ist :Smiley:

----------


## annabella

Guten Tag, gestern habe ich die Diagnose Verdacht auf Polymyalgia bekommen und sollte ab heute Corstison erhalten.  
Ich war so geschockt, dass ich den Termin auf Montag verschoben habe. 
Habe ich eine Alternative? 
Welche Gefahren gibt es, wenn ich nur weiter Schmerzmittel nehme? 
Wie sind die Nebenwirkungen von Cortison?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Biologica?  
Meine Schmerzen in Schultergelenken, Armen und Beinen sind sehr stark, bin "erst" 58 Jahre alt. 
Ich fühle mich sehr unsicher in diesem Bereich.  
Vielen Dank für evtl. Antworten. 
Annabella :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

> Guten Tag, gestern habe ich die Diagnose Verdacht auf Polymyalgia bekommen und sollte ab heute Corstison erhalten.  
> Ich war so geschockt, dass ich den Termin auf Montag verschoben habe. 
> Habe ich eine Alternative? 
> Welche Gefahren gibt es, wenn ich nur weiter Schmerzmittel nehme? 
> Wie sind die Nebenwirkungen von Cortison?
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Biologica?  
> Meine Schmerzen in Schultergelenken, Armen und Beinen sind sehr stark, bin "erst" 58 Jahre alt. 
> Ich fühle mich sehr unsicher in diesem Bereich.  
> Vielen Dank für evtl. Antworten. 
> Annabella

 hallo annabella, 
dass du einen schock bekommen hast, kann ich nur allzu gut nachvollziehen.
auch auf mich stürzte alles ein und ich war sehr sehr unsicher.
tausend sachen die mir durch den kopf gingen und hoffnungslos überfordert. 
um deine fragen mal zu beantworten: 
um akute schmerzen zu lindern, helfen schon schmerzmittel, aber die bekämpfen nur die auswirkungen. 
um die entzündungsprozesse aufzuhalten, hilft kurzfristig nur cortison und wenn dein arzt dir das empfiehlt kann ich dir das auch nur dringend empfehlen. bei mir hat nur cortison schlimme schmerzen letztendlich bekämpfen können, da dann die ursache, also die entzündungen bekämpft werden. 
nebenwirkungen von cortison könnte es nur geben, wenn du dauerhaft, über sehr lange zeit hohe dosen bekommst. darüber würde ich mir erstmal noch keine gedanken machen. 
ich hab ne menge erfahrung mit biologicals, aber ich denke du solltest am montag unbedingt zu dem arzttermin gehen, denn nur so kann dir auf dauer geholfen werden.
erkrankungen aus dem rheumatischen formenkreis sind heute gut behandelbar, so dass auf dauer ein fast normales leben ermöglicht werden kann. 
solltest du auf die dringend notwendige behandlung verzichten, wird es dir immer schlechter gehen, so dass du dich über kurz oder lang, im schlimmsten fall, probleme bekommst, dich zu bewegen. 
soweit ich weiß ist die polymylgia rheumatica sehr gut zu behandeln. 
welche medikamente für dich passend sind, wird dir dein arzt sagen. 
ich drück dir doll die daumen für montag und würde mich freuen, wenn du hier weiterhin berichtest. 
versuch dir nicht zu viele sorgen zu machen. und wenn du fragen hast, kannst du sie hier jederzeit stellen. 
übrigens hab ich in diesem thema bereits im beitrag 45 einen kurzen überblick über medikamentöse behandlungsmethoden gegeben. 
alles gute

----------


## Florianer

> Hallo an alle die auch Polymyalgia rheumatica haben. Ich hasse diese Schmerzen. Jetzt haben wir das Cortison gesengt auf 7,5 mg und nun fangen die Kopf- und Schläfenschmerzen auch wieder an. Vor meiner Erkrankung kannte ich fast keine Kopfschmerzen. Auch die Muskelschwäche macht mir zu schaffen. Wie geht es Euch damit? Liebe Grüße mandoline!

 Hallo Mandoline!
bei mir hat die PR Anfang 2008 begonnen. Ich bekam am Anfang 25 mg Prednisolon und nehme erst seit 20.07.2009 7,5 mg Prednisolon. Ich hatte bis jetzt weder Kopf- noch Schläfenschmerzen . In der Zwischenzeit nahm ich 6,25 mg Prednisolon. Da die Blutsenkung und der CRP - wert stark erhöht waren - war vor der Reduktion von Cortison nicht der Fall - nehme ich wieder 7,5 mg Prednisolon. Die Blutwerte habe ich noch nicht. Vielleicht hast du zu rasch die Cortison - Dosis reduziert?
Alles gute
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy!
wie geht es dir? Mir geht es relativ gut - z.Zt. nehme ich 7,5 mg Prednisolon und 10 mg Lisinopril + 5 mg Amlodibin ( gegen erhöhten Blutdruck ). Was bei mir noch hoch ist, ist die Blutsenkung - letzter Wert v. 15.12.2009  58/74 mm - vor 3 Monaten hatte ich 18/38 mm. Am 30.12 habe ich wieder eine Untersuchung im Krankenhaus.
Ich wünsche dir schöne Feiertage und viele Geschenke :ta_clap: .
Recht viele Grüße aus dem dzt. kaltem St. Florian  -11,9 °C und gute Nacht
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

hallo helmut, im mom gehts mir prima. mit den infusionen komme ich gut zurecht.
ich wünsche dir ebenfalls wunderschöne feiertage aus dem noch kälteren leipzig - 14 grad :-)

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
ich hoffe, du bist gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht und das es dir gut geht. Ich war am 30. 12. beim Arzt. Ich soll jetzt weiter 7,5 mg Prednisolon nehmen, da die Blutsenkung noch immer sehr hoch ist - 58. Den Befund habe ich noch nicht bekommen. 
Recht liebe Grüße aus St. Florian
Helmut :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

jo bin gut reingerutscht, alles super... dir einen guten start ins neue jahr

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy!
wie geht es dir? Mir geht es gut - nur die Blutsenkung ist noch erhöht ( 40 v. 1.3.2010 ). Z. Zt. nehme ich 7,5 mg, am nächsten Tag 5,0 mg und dann wieder /,5 mg Prednisolon usw. Muskelschmerzen habe ich keine mehr, aber öfters eine starke Müdigkeit. Im April habe ich wieder einen Termin in der Ambulanz und hoffe, dass ich wieder das Prednisolon reduzieren kann ( hängt wahrscheinlich von der Blutsenkung ab ).
Alles gute aus St. Florian - bei uns beginnt jetzt der Frühling.
Helmut :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## mandoline55

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für die Nachfrage. Es geht mir etwas besser. Der Schmerz beherrscht mich nach wie vor zeitweise noch sehr. Ich habe am Montag wieder Termin bei meinem Rheumatologen. LG mandoline!

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? Ich war am Donnerstag wieder in der Rheumaambulanz - Die Blutsenkungsgeschwindigkeit ist noch erhöht ( 46 ). Ich soll jetzt bis Anfang 2011 5 mg Prednisolon nehmen, was mir etwas lang vorkommt, weil ich keine Schmerzen mehr habe. Ich habe geglaubt, dass ich schon früher mit dem Ausschleichen beginnen kann. 
Gute Nacht und liebe Grüße aus St. Florian
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? Ist es in Leipzig auch so heiß wie bei uns ca. + 36°.
Ich nehme noch immer 5 mg Pednisolon und habe keine Schmerzen. Die nächste Untersuchung habe ich im Jänner - z.Zt. ist die Blutsenkungsgeschwidigkeit noch erhöht. 
LG aus österreich
Helmut

----------


## lucy230279

hey helmut, schön dich mal wieder zu lesen, im moment gehts mir prima, außer wenn es zu heiß is, dann spielen die gelenke in meinen händen nich mit. 
komm erzeit völlig ohne cortison aus, nehme methotrexat nur noch in tabform (endlich nimmer spritzen, jippieh) und gehe aller 4 wochen zur infusion mit roactemra (tocilizumab). 
freut mich dass es dir gut geht

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
es freut mich, dass es dir besser geht. Mezhatrexat habe ich nicht vertragen und muss daher noch Cortison, 5mg/Tag nehmen. Wäre auch froh. wenn ich Cortison absetzen könnte. im Jänner habe ich den nächsten Termin in der Rheumaambulanz und hoffe, dass bis dahin die Blutwerte ok sind. Im September gehe ich wieder zur Blutkontrolle.
Recht lG aus St. Florian
helmut

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? ich war vor 1 Woche beim Hausarzt zur Blutkontrolle. Die Blutsenkung war 40/60, das Gesamtcholesterin 301 mg/dl und die Triglyceride 344 mg/dl. Ich hatte schon eine niedrigere Blutsenkung - zu dieser zeit nahm ich 25mg Prednisolon - jetzt nehme ich 5 mg. Könnten die Werte durch Cortison beeinflusst werden? 
Recht liebe Grüße aus St. Florian
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? Ich nehme jetzt 2,5 mg Prednisolon. in 1 monat soll ich auf 1/2 tablette jeden 2. Tag reduzieren. Schmerzen habe ich schon lange keine mehr - die Blutsenkung ist aber noch immer ehöht. ich habe öfters schwache Beine - vermute dass dies vom Bandscheibenvorfall verurscht wird.
recht liebe Grüße aus dem dzt. verregnetem St. Florian
Helmut

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Lucy
wie geht es dir? Ich muss noch immer Cortison nehmen - aber nur mehr in geringer Dosis - 2,5 mg/Tag. ich habe auch versucht, jeden 2. Tag 2,5 mg. Aber der Entzündungswert und die BS sind sofort gestiegen.
Ich wünsche dir frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2012.
Recht liebe Grüße
Helmut

----------

